# Girl Gamers? Favourite Game or Genre :D



## HazelS (Feb 5, 2014)

Just wanted to see if there were any other girls that play games (if so whats you fav game of 2013/14) or are interested in games. It's not often I meet other girl gamers so I was just wondering. I personally enjoy LP's more than playing and am currently watching one of Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

My favourite game is hello kitty online adventure. I love shooting those stinky boys that tells me to make them a sammich with my pink gun.


----------



## So Tactless (Feb 5, 2014)

^ROTFL

And my fave Genre is by far RPG. 

Gsme? Probably Skyrim.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

not that much of a gamer but i do like playing nba 2k alot or gta


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

MMOs, RPGs, and sandbox games are my favorite, though I'll honestly play anything. Favorite game series are Dragon Age, Fallout, Mass Effect, Saints Row, and The Walking Dead. I've played a bunch of different games over the years (Fable, Halo 2, and Jade Empire summed up my middle school life), but video games don't hold my interest that well anymore (that is, until DA:I, S2E2 of TWD, and ME4 come out).


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

Skull girls , mad world , assassins creed black flag and Anarchy reigns .


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I think most of the games I own are either RPGs or adventure/stealth games.
Right now I'm playing Shadow of the Colossus, The Witcher 2 and Soul Sacrifice.

Too hard to pick just one favourite game of 2013, some of my faves were:
-GTAV
-Last of Us
-Bioshock Infinite
-Puppeteer
-Hotline Miami
-Pikmin 3
-Pokemon X & Y

Lots of games I'm looking forward to in 2014 as well, I'm already planning to buy three new games this month (Toukiden: The Age of Demons, Ys: Memories of Celceta and Thief), as well as Dark Souls 2 and Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zero next month. Really looking forward to Dark Souls 2 in particular.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

I so badly wanted to enjoy Dark Souls, but I'm the polar opposite of a hardcore gamer - I like challenges, but I get frustrated way too easily (and I'm no good at developing strategy) and gave up on DS pretty quickly.


----------



## HazelS (Feb 5, 2014)

Salvador Dali said:


> I think most of the games I own are either RPGs or adventure/stealth games.
> Right now I'm playing Shadow of the Colossus, The Witcher 2 and Soul Sacrifice.
> 
> Too hard to pick just one favourite game of 2013, some of my faves were:
> ...


Persona 4 took over my life and I just finished Muramasa. Totally looking forward to buying Toukiden and Memories of Celceta too! I only have a Vita so all the stuff I play are handhelds :S


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

HazelS said:


> Persona 4 took over my life and I just finished Muramasa. Totally looking forward to buying Toukiden and Memories of Celceta too! I only have a Vita so all the stuff I play are handhelds :S


I loved Persona 4, I played through the game twice on the Vita and obtained the platinum trophy for it. I've had my Vita since April last year, and I haven't been disappointed. It's just a shame that it doesn't seem to be getting as much attention as the 3DS. Although it's library is a bit small at the moment, it's got some great games, and I prefer the controls on the Vita to the 3DS.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh my god they do exist...


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Testsubject said:


> Oh my god they do exist...


I've noticed quite a lot of females (myself included) that play video games often don't disclose their gender when playing online games or pretend to be male.
Online games can be tough for anyone who isn't a straight white male, if you've ever played CoD with everyone unmuted, you probably know what I mean. Some people just don't want to have to deal with trash talk and/or abuse.

I think there's more female gamers out there then there seems to be, I've come across quite a few. But video games definitely still seem to be a male-dominated hobby.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> I've noticed quite a lot of females (myself included) that play video games often don't disclose their gender when playing online games or pretend to be male.
> Online games can be tough for anyone who isn't a straight white male, if you've ever played CoD with everyone unmuted, you probably know what I mean. Some people just don't want to have to deal with trash talk and/or abuse.
> 
> I think there's more female gamers out there then there seems to be, I've come across quite a few. But video games definitely still seem to be a male-dominated hobby.


Ah that could be why. I usually only play PC games, I use consoles for my final fantasy games. But yes I understand what you mean the gaming community can be quite toxic. All is well that ends well I guess.


----------



## HazelS (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah I recently started playing the 'New Game Bonus' stuff so much easier with the personality traits maxed out haha XD 
Yeah there should be more vita games, I love vita graphics and the joysticks because I find them so much smoother so I dont regret buying one over the 3DS.

I agree, it's hard to be a girl gamer because guys either think that your a guy playing a girl, rubbish at anything gaming related or just degrade women by treating them like sexual objects ¬_¬ 
but we do actually exist XD girls can be just as nerdy as guys haha


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Testsubject said:


> Ah that could be why. I usually only place PC games, I use consoles for my final fantasy games. But yes I understand what you mean the gaming community can be quite toxic. All is well that ends well I guess.


I've met some cool people when playing online before, but unfortunately a large portion of the gaming community just seem to be trash talkers.



HazelS said:


> Yeah I recently started playing the 'New Game Bonus' stuff so much easier with the personality traits maxed out haha XD
> Yeah there should be more vita games, I love vita graphics and the joysticks because I find them so much smoother so I dont regret buying one over the 3DS.
> 
> I agree, it's hard to be a girl gamer because guys either think that your a guy playing a girl, rubbish at anything gaming related or just degrade women by treating them like sexual objects ¬_¬
> but we do actually exist XD girls can be just as nerdy as guys haha


Yeah, the game was a lot easier on NG+, so it didn't take me as long to play through it a second time.
The joysticks are what I prefer over the 3DS as well, the little circle pad on the 3DS is a bit awkward on some games, Resident Evil Revelations in particular.
There are quite a lot of games coming out for the Vita this year, and quite a lot of them look promising, but I suppose we won't know if they're actually any good until they're released, lol.

It's always irritated me how some guys put down other gamers simply for being female, I don't see how different reproductive organs make you any worse of a gamer, lol.
I don't buy games in game stores much any more since they tend to be overpriced, but I've occasionally run into some condescending people in those places, and the only reason I can think of for them behaving in that way is because I happen to be a girl. Thankfully, most of the staff are pretty friendly/neutral, it's just the odd one or two guys who have this attitude.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

My favorite genre is Horror. I'm more of a console girl then a pc player. 
Deadspace 1-3 is my favorite tho.. I mean cmon.. alien/zombies in space? 
Playing as a hot guy.. 
Hmm.. or Resident Evil .. I've played 1-6 plus the other sides like raccoon city, veronica x, zero blabla
But.. I really should be hitting the gym than doing any of these things lol..


----------



## lapinbunny (Feb 7, 2014)

I love Metal Gear Rising! 

Well, I have lots of favorite games. I love fighting games, adventure games, and shooters the most (mainly Halo & Gears of war).


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm a gamer, most of my friends are gamers, and we never really get any **** for it.  If anything, people bother us more about our reading, writing, and artwork. -.- And god forbid we don't like/believe eveything they like/believe.

Then again, none of us play online a whole lot.

I mainly play RPGs and dungeon crawlers. All my games are for the PS2, DS, and Game Boy. My favorites are Pokemon (own Red, Yellow, Ruby, Diamond, White, and X), Kingdom Hearts (only played 1 and 2, but I'd like to get the DS games), Dark Cloud, Dark Cloud 2 (or Dark Chronicle if you prefer that), and Malice.

I'll play other games, but I rarely attempt shooters, anything rated M, and anything X-box. Dx You couldn't pay me to play Call Of Duty. It leaves a bad taste in my mouth thanks to my boyfriend's rage quits.

But I really do love watching him play Assassin's Creed and....this one game where you're stuck on an island and gotta hunt animals and fight criminals. ._.


----------



## noxxie13 (Feb 11, 2014)

I love RPGs and first person shooters. I hate, hate, hate third person! Sorry to those who like it, but it drives me crazy. Haha. 

Lately I've been obsessed with Hearthstone. It's in open beta now I think, and I love it so much! I also like Skyrim, Bioshock and Borderlands. 

And I have dabbled in League of Legends but I hate the community on there and end up leaving, making a new account and trying again.. but yeah. I like it, but the people can be mean. D;


----------



## bracelets91 (Nov 27, 2012)

I play League of Legends, Little Big Planet (whenever I visit my cousin), and Super Mario Bros. I also like hidden object games.

My all time favorite ones are Super Mario Bros., and Crash Bandicoot (haven't played in years though)

I also play The Sims Freeplay and Cause of Death on my phone if that counts lol


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

RPG all the way!! Favorite game is probably Dragon Age: Origins. Next favorite is Skyrim, and then the Mass Effect Trilogy. I can't wait for Dragon Age Inquisition and Mass Effect 4 though. I like RPGs because I like making my own characters.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Lets see favourite games include Far Cry 3, Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Sleeping Dogs, The Walking Dead (Telltales version), Heavy Rain, Resogun, Dead Island, Dead Island Riptide, Spec Ops: The Line, Bioshock Infinite, GTA V, Saints Row The Third. 

I'm a bit of a trophy ***** so I love to game


----------



## Peyote (Feb 14, 2014)

I know personally that many girls play World of Warcraft, and Maplestory.


----------



## ShuLei (Feb 5, 2014)

I've met quite a lot of girl gamers in League of Legends at almost prof. rank, so saying girls suck at games does not compute at all


----------



## ShuLei (Feb 5, 2014)

Also girls are da best at league because they dont rage and has a chilling voice, which makes them the best option to play games with, especially when the game has people that feeds of making you angry!

Girls are cool, i like girls -hamster 2013


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

PandaPop said:


> Lets see favourite games include Far Cry 3, Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Sleeping Dogs, The Walking Dead (Telltales version), Heavy Rain, Resogun, Dead Island, Dead Island Riptide, Spec Ops: The Line, Bioshock Infinite, GTA V, Saints Row The Third.
> 
> I'm a bit of a trophy ***** so I love to game


Pretty much this, haha. I love RPGs too.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

ShuLei said:


> Also girls are da best at league because they dont rage and has a chilling voice, which makes them the best option to play games with, especially when the game has people that feeds of making you angry!
> 
> Girls are cool, i like girls -hamster 2013


Girls don't rage? Heh.


----------



## ShuLei (Feb 5, 2014)

Draconess25 said:


> Girls don't rage? Heh.


My bad.

The girls I know, dont rage.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Espionages, Adventure, and Fighters. 'Last of Us', 'Uncharted', 'MGS', 'Resident Evil', 'Tekken', 'Street Fighter' etc.


----------



## Skie (Feb 17, 2014)

Really getting into GTA V
Saints Row 4
DMC
Final Fantasy 6-10(2)
Zelda
Skyrim
Prototype


----------



## Tasj (Dec 19, 2013)

I play MMORPG's like League of Legends quite a lot! Beside that I love RPG's like Skyrim, Final Fantasy and Persona, they are my favourites ^_^


----------



## SoulGem (Feb 17, 2014)

I like to play Horror survival, love Silent Hill games and Resident Evil. <3


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

SoulGem said:


> I like to play Horror survival, love Silent Hill games and Resident Evil. <3


me too  also some RPG's (love the persona series ❤) and fighters


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't identify as a girl gamer but I mostly like rpgs, 90's ps1 games, fighting games and sometimes weird indie stuff. I don't play as many games now as I used to, or for so long in one sitting, mostly because I find it hard to be motivated to do things most of the time. At first I thought I was just naturally losing interest in things (as you do) but then I realised that you can't be literally interested in basically nothing and be healthy when it's bugging you so much...


----------



## Mellowchicken (Nov 13, 2009)

I get hooked on games if they have an interesting plot/story to them. RPGs are awesome, and I don't mind shooters ~

To date, I think my top games are:

- Skyrim 
- Bioshock & Bioshock Infinite
- The Assassin's Creed series 
- GTA V
- Portal
- Minecraft
- Dishonored
- Gears of War 2
- Red Dead Redemption

I'd say Final Fantasy, but I've only played XII, XIII & XIII-2. I still enjoy the gameplay. Racers are alright.
Dancing games too, like Just Dance (haha a little lame if I played alone, so I play with my sister) same goes for those DDR machines. I would play on all the consoles if I could! But sadly it's only Xbox 360, Xone and PC. Oh and wii. And DS (but I haven't touched it in ages)

Does anyone play horror-esque games? I've been hooked on those JRPG games ( the ones pewdiepie plays) 

ATM I'm playing Five nights at Freddies. If anyone has finished the game, let me know! Not a good game to play in the dark D: will never look at plush toys the same way again. Or seasame street...

Anyone play them as a kind of escapism? I know thats what most gamers do, but do any of you use it to cope with anxiety, like a pick-me-up?


----------



## MonotonousDrawl (Dec 16, 2011)

Another RPG fan here. My first games that I played were RTSs (Age of Empires, Rise of Nations, etc). I didn't really play games regularly until I got an xbox 360 though. Then I fell in love with Mass Effect and got more into western RPGs. 
I'm a bit of a social gamer too. While my anxieties usually keep me away from multiplayer games, if I have close friends along for the ride, it can make playing them easier. I'm currently into World of Tanks, and playing with others makes the constant **** talking in that community easier to deal with.


----------



## Frozenvoice (Jul 15, 2013)

Rpg for me as well. I prefer the Japanese variety like SMT, Tales, and Disgaea since I also like anime so its like I'm playing a game and watching an anime at the same time. The plots can get kind of repetitive and you can see a lot of the twists coming but somehow I still enjoy them. I also like visual novels but I dont know if those count.


----------



## Miss Marianne (Oct 21, 2014)

Higgins said:


> I so badly wanted to enjoy Dark Souls, but I'm the polar opposite of a hardcore gamer - I like challenges, but I get frustrated way too easily (and I'm no good at developing strategy) and gave up on DS pretty quickly.


I understand what you mean. I have such a poor sport mentality, it's difficult for me to enjoy more challenging games. I've seen the frustration players have with Dark Souls, but I do have fun watching people play on Twitch.

I was really into World of Warcraft, but I'm actually canceling my account as of Nov 5th. I've played it on and off since ICC expansion. I enjoy point and click adventures, escape the room games and Age of empires. I also bought Skyrim, and played it for a few months, but my comp can't handle the load. I would love to start it up again if I ever upgrade my comp though.


----------



## saturnblue (Nov 1, 2014)

I never got into RPGs. Maybe I just didn't play the good ones?

LOVE survival horror. I can sit through horror movie after horror movie w/o flinching, but for some reason survival horror games have the power to terrify me. Favorite is Outlast but also love the Fatal Frame series since I grew up playing that, and Japanese ghosts / folklore is a point of fascination for me. Resident Evil 4 was decent.

I've been meaning to play TWD since I LOVE the show. Also really want Alien Isolation, Whistleblower, Dying Light, and Silent Hills when it comes out. Anyone else seen the PT / teaser for Silent Hills? I might save up for a PS4 just so I can play it. Fingers crossed it'll have a PC release though.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Testsubject said:


> Oh my god they do exist...


pinch me i must be dreaming


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

I would class myself as gamer but I play games and am a girl...
I love RPGs! My favourites are Dragon Age 2, Skyrim and the Fable series. I also like visual novel games, my favourites are Ace Attorney, Professor Layton, 999, Zero Escape and Dangan Ronpa. I love anything with a good story


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

Call of duty and Destiny


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Call of Duty Advance Warfare
Fire Emblem
God Hand

I'm not a gamer girl, but just thought I'd let you know what I'm playing, Hazels.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

****, forgot about Picross e4


----------

